# Thief 3 - Deadly Shadows als Vollversion: Die DVD der PCGH 03/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thief 3 - Deadly Shadows als Vollversion: Die DVD der PCGH 03/2009


----------



## aBsolute-h3ike (29. Januar 2009)

hmm... Als ich letztens Versucht habe, Thief 3 auf Vista zu installieren, hatte ich Null chance. Erstens hat er wegen Dual-Core gemeckert, und zweitens wegen Vista.


----------



## tr0nje (29. Januar 2009)

Und Breitbild ist afaik auch nicht ohne weiteres drin. :>


----------



## NGamers (29. Januar 2009)

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Hab ne längere PCG(H) Pause hinter mir und das wär eigentlich ein netter Zeitpunkt um wieder einzusteigen.


----------



## Dark Mark (29. Januar 2009)

Thief Rulez mein lieblings Game^^   Also bei mir geht es auf Win XP. Um es zu Spielen braucht man auf jedenfall ne Graka mit Pixelshader 2.0 und ein Dual Core wäre glaub ich besser. Tipp falls es Probleme macht mit 2 Kernen gibt einfach 1 kern abschalten, war bei denn zwei vorgängern Teilen auch so obs aber bei Thief 3 so ist weiss ich nicht genau. Hab gehört es soll ein 4ter teil kommen  ich hoffe das stimmt wäre geil


----------



## tr0nje (29. Januar 2009)

Der Entwickler hat dicht gemacht - sollte also ein Nachfolger erscheinen ist Vorsicht geboten bei der Qualität des Titels. :p


----------



## XXTREME (29. Januar 2009)

Super PCGH.

Wärmt ihr jetzt die Spiele eures Schwestermagazins PC-Action auf, macht ihr eigentlich auch mal was alleine?? So langsam wird mir euer Magazin etwas "dümmlich"!!


----------



## cyco99 (29. Januar 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Super PCGH.
> 
> Wärmt ihr jetzt die Spiele eures Schwestermagazins PC-Action auf, macht ihr eigentlich auch mal was alleine?? So langsam wird mir euer Magazin etwas "dümmlich"!!


"Dümmlich" ist wohl eher dein Kommentar. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt beide Zeitschriften besitzen. Thief 3 ist übrigens ein tolles Spiel. Gibt es bei Drive Image von Paragon jetzt endlich mal eine Unterstützung von USB Geräten auf der Notfall CD? Es ist nämlich ziemlich ungünstig, wenn USB Maus und USB Tastatur nicht funktionieren.


----------



## holzkreuz (29. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe im Extended Teil geht es diesmal um Linux.
Das sollte schon im Herbst 08 kommen.
Immer nur gehts um Spiele, Lüfter, Kühler, Overclocking...


----------



## UTDARKCTF (29. Januar 2009)

Thief 3 - Deadly Shadows 
Eines meiner Lieblingsgames überhaupt ! Wo bleibt ein Nachfolger?
Allerdings bezweifel ich das die Vollversion auf modernen Rechner lauffähig ist , ich hab kürzlich erst einen Installationsveruch gehabt . Selbst eine USB Tastatur ging nicht , nur mit PS2 Adapter .


----------



## Hackman (29. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich froh, daß ich neulich widerstehen konnte mir die PCA extra wegen der Vollversion zu kaufen. PCA ist einfach zu grottig!
Nächsten Monat dann bitte Deus Ex2 von der PCG recyclen, für Ausgabe 5 wünschge ich mir Jedi Academy und für Ausgabe 6 Tomb Raider Legend. 
Na gut, mann darf ja noch träumen, oder !?


----------



## Henner (29. Januar 2009)

Thief 3 läuft auch unter Windows Vista, allerdings gibt es kleinere Probleme. Meist hilft der Kompatibilitätsmodus oder die Festlegung auf einen Kern, die mit den richtigen Tools auch automatisch funktioniert.
Im "Extended" geht es rund um Windows XP/Vista/7.


----------



## XXTREME (29. Januar 2009)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Thief 3 - Deadly Shadows
> Eines meiner Lieblingsgames überhaupt ! Wo bleibt ein Nachfolger?
> Allerdings bezweifel ich das die Vollversion auf modernen Rechner lauffähig ist , ich hab kürzlich erst einen Installationsveruch gehabt . Selbst eine USB Tastatur ging nicht , nur mit PS2 Adapter .




Die Version von der PC-Action, die wohl auch PCGH verwenden dürfte, läuft deffinitiv nicht auf meinem Rechner, ebenso wenig auf dem Dual-Core PC meiner Frau (X² 5200+, 2GB-RAM, HD4850) und auch nicht auf meinem dritt-Rechner bestehend aus AMD Semperon 2600+ (So.A) 2x512MB-RAM und einer HD2600Pro).
Das Spiel quittiert dann sporadisch mit einem "Black-Screen" den Dienst und die PC´s machen einen Neustart. Ebenso lassen sich nicht ohne weiteres die Auflösung oder die Tastaturbefehle  verändern (ebenfalls absturz des Spiels)  Na ich weiss ja nicht was das sein soll aber ein spiel stell ich mir anders vor .


----------



## micRobe (29. Januar 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Super PCGH.
> 
> Wärmt ihr jetzt die Spiele eures Schwestermagazins PC-Action auf, macht ihr eigentlich auch mal was alleine?? So langsam wird mir euer Magazin etwas "dümmlich"!!


Dem kann ich nur mehr als zustimmen, mittlerweile sieht man nur noch Games die es schon vorher in anderen Heften gab!! Schade schade, ich kauf das Heft nicht wegen der DVD aber es wäre dann schon schön was neues zu haben das ich nicht schon einen Monat vorher bekommen habe......


----------



## Henner (29. Januar 2009)

Das hat einen einfachen Grund: Spiele-Vollversionen kosten sehr, sehr viel Geld. Wir können nicht einfach nach Belieben Spitzentitel auf unsere DVD packen, die es sonst nirgends gibt - das wäre schlicht nicht zu bezahlen. Die einzige Alternative wäre die, gar keine Spiele mehr zu bringen.


----------



## Dark Mark (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo ich bins noch mal  Also ich hab Thief 3 gestestet auf Windows 7 läuft perfekt. Install no problem, Spiel kein absturz, Spielstände gehen weiss nicht warum das bei euch ned funzt Vielleicht mag das spiel kein Vista und Amd Cpu und Ati Karten


----------



## Nataraya (29. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Das hat einen einfachen Grund: Spiele-Vollversionen kosten sehr, sehr viel Geld. Wir können nicht einfach nach Belieben Spitzentitel auf unsere DVD packen, die es sonst nirgends gibt - das wäre schlicht nicht zu bezahlen. Die einzige Alternative wäre die, gar keine Spiele mehr zu bringen.


Das wäre schade.Macht nur weitert so.Wenns so gute Spiele wie Thief 3 sind.Ich weiß nicht wieviele CDs ich von Panzers in allen Versionen habe,und das Spiel ist alle andere als gut. 
Mich stören doppelte Versionen auch,aber die verschenke ich aber immer wieder an den Freundeskreis oder deren Kiddies.
Kosten ja teilweise noch 10€ im Laden.Wär ja schad drum.

P.S. Wann kommt Bioshock bei euch im Heft


----------



## violinista7000 (29. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Das hat einen einfachen Grund: Spiele-Vollversionen kosten sehr, sehr viel Geld. Wir können nicht einfach nach Belieben Spitzentitel auf unsere DVD packen, die es sonst nirgends gibt - das wäre schlicht nicht zu bezahlen. Die einzige Alternative wäre die, gar keine Spiele mehr zu bringen.



Von mir aus, könnt ihr weiter so machen, ich jedoch möchte gern euch bitten, dass alle Spiele von der DVD in einen Modernen Rechner laufen, oder die Tools+Aleitung mit reinpacken, damit wir die alte Zeiten problemlos wiederleben können 





Nataraya schrieb:


> P.S. Wann kommt Bioshock bei euch im Heft



Ich denke im etwa fünf oder sechs Jahre oder??? Da werden wir genau das gleiche Problem haben... es läuft nicht wie es laufen sollte auf moderneren Rechnern


----------



## UTDARKCTF (29. Januar 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> . Ebenso lassen sich nicht ohne weiteres die Auflösung oder die Tastaturbefehle verändern (ebenfalls absturz des Spiels)  Na ich weiss ja nicht was das sein soll aber ein spiel stell ich mir anders vor .


 Das ist das USB Tastatur Problem !

zu Windows 7 :
Mit Spieletests unter diesem OS ist vielleicht noch etwas vorsicht geboten , die Beta nutzt noch DX10 , die Final wird mit DX11 ausgeliefert .


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Die einzige Alternative wäre die, gar keine Spiele mehr zu bringen.


Das wäre, find ich ,die bessere Alternative,so ein PCGH Poster oder ein schönes Video mit dir oder so, etwas fänd ich viel besser.


----------



## PiEpS (29. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Vollversion gut, an mir ist das Spiel damals vorbeigegangen, obwohl ich Teil1 und 2 nicht schlecht fand. Jedenfalls ist das für mich ein Grund die Ausgabe zu kaufen..  

ps. bitte keine Poster!
Wer ist schon so "nerdig" und hängt sich Fotos von Grafikkarten oder Computerspielfiguren ins Zimmer ?


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

PiEpS schrieb:


> Ich finde die Vollversion gut, an mir ist das Spiel damals vorbeigegangen, obwohl ich Teil1 und 2 nicht schlecht fand. Jedenfalls ist das für mich ein Grund die Ausgabe zu kaufen..
> 
> ps. bitte keine Poster!
> Wer ist schon so "nerdig" und hängt sich Fotos von Grafikkarten oder Computerspielfiguren ins Zimmer ?



Ich! Ein Poster mit PCGH Logo oder mit den Redis drauf, wär cool


*schleim*


----------



## UTDARKCTF (29. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich! Ein Poster mit PCGH Logo oder mit den Redis drauf, wär cool
> 
> 
> *schleim*


 Nur wenn Rossi von der PCG mit drauf ist ....


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Nur wenn Rossi von der PCG mit drauf ist ....



Darauf kannste aber lange warten!


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (7. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir auch gestern die Zeitschrift zugelegt.

Wie ich bereits aus dem Internet erfahren habe, läuft das Spiel mit einem Dual Core Prozessor nicht.

Dann habe ich einen Tipp gefunden wie es funktioniert, sodass man im Task Manager den Zweiten Prozessor abschalten muss, bei der t3.exe und bei der T3Main.exe.

Das ging gestern. Heute wollte ich starten, hatte mein Headset angeschlossen da meine Freundin schläft, und es ging nicht mehr den 2. Prozessor bei den beiden Prozessen abzuschalten. Jedes mal wenn ich in den Task Manager wollte, ging er direkt wieder zum Video vom Spiel zurück.

Was ist denn nun das Problem?

Habe ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 4200+ 2,2 Ghz

2 Gb Arbeitsspeicher

Und eine Geforce 9800 GTX+, Nvidia Chipsatz, mit frisch aktualisierten Treibern.

Also an meinem Pc sollte es nicht liegen, wenn dann nur das es nicht unter Dual Core läuft. Kann man auf irgendeine andere Art und Weise, außer im Task Manager, den zweiten Prozessor vom Dual Core abschalten? Wenn ja, können da auch Probleme auftauchen?

Bitte um Rückmeldung, möchte gerne spielen 

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## Lee (7. Februar 2009)

Also beim mir läuft das Spiel problemlos unter Win 7 64 mit nem Quaddi und 'ner 4870...
Ist allerdings nicht so mein Fall das Spiel...


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werde das Spiel mal anspielen, kennen tue ich das Spiel aber nicht so wirklich ...
MfG, Tom


----------



## Mosed (11. Februar 2009)

aBsolute-h3ike schrieb:


> hmm... Als ich letztens Versucht habe, Thief 3 auf Vista zu installieren, hatte ich Null chance. Erstens hat er wegen Dual-Core gemeckert, und zweitens wegen Vista.





tr0nje schrieb:


> Und Breitbild ist afaik auch nicht ohne weiteres drin. :>



Also bei mir läuft es auf Vista X64, Quadcore und mit Breitbildauflösung.

Zum Thema Breitbild empfehle ich Essential Games List - WSGFWiki


----------



## OctoCore (12. Februar 2009)

Breitbild läuft eigentlich immer. Zumindest hier in 1680x1050. Man kann die Auflöung nicht direkt anwählen (man nimmt 1600x1200), das irritiert schon. Das Game passt sich automatisch an. Der Haken: man hat dann Widescreen, das Sichtfeld ist aber nicht breiter als bei 4:3-Darstellung, allerdings oben und unten beschnitten. Man sieht im Endeffekt also weniger.
Der Hack richtet das.
Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich aber auf die Kaufversion (v1.1), vor 2 1/2 Jahren mal für 5 Euro im Laden gekauft. 
Update: Lief völlig problemfrei unter XP mit Athlon 64x2 und auch jetzt noch unter Vista64 mit Quadcore Intel, also ohne Tricks, um das Game nur auf einem Core laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Beppone (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute

mal eine Frage = Die Spiele von der PCGH brenne ich immer mit den ganzen Patches auf eine DVD
und stelle sie mit ins Regal. Ich brauche von Thief 3 das DVD Inlay. Wisst ihr wo man das Inlay bekommt, da ich es auf der Heft DVD nicht finden kann?
GameStar packt immer das Inlay mit dazu. ( Was zwar auch von der Größe nicht ganz passt ).

mfg

---------------------------------------------------
Nothing runs like a deere !


----------



## iceman650 (15. Februar 2009)

ich find das game grausig...
nach 3 stunden wurds mir zwar zu blöd aber naja...


----------



## HeNrY (16. Februar 2009)

Das Spiel ist Kult!


----------

